# Catalina aquarium 6700k plant grow Led lights



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I just wanted to share with the Bca community, that Catalinaaquarium.com now has all kinds of Led fixtures. There not all on the website, but you can e-mail Jim and he will help you. I bought three T5 Ho fixtures from them, and I have been quite happy with them. They even have five foot fixtures for those of you who have that rare dimension of tank.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

*These are great for Marine corals or Planted tanks*

Im going to be ordering some Led fixtures from Catalina, to replace my T5 
Ho and MH. If anybody is interested we can do a group buy, please let me know


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Mods close


----------

